# Mir unbekanntes Dateiformat



## hubbl (28. Februar 2005)

Huhu
 Ich soll für ein Kumpel eine Visitenkarte oder sowas bauen und er hta mir eine DAtei geschickt, der es ähnlich sein soll. Nun zu meiner Frage...die Datei ist im Format *.bcp gespeichert. Mit welchem Programm kann ich sie öffnen und bearbeiten?


----------



## extracuriosity (28. Februar 2005)

Ist das meiner Recherche Borland C++


----------



## hubbl (28. Februar 2005)

Was fürn Ding?
 Hmm...also damit kann ich ja mal gar nix anfangen..


----------



## Leola13 (1. März 2005)

Hai,

laut endungen.de :

Endung        Dateityp                          Programm 
bcp              Borland C++ makefile      Borland C++ Builder   
bcp              Makefile                         Borland C++   

Ciao Stefan


----------

